# What stones can be stored in water?



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 18, 2013)

I was wondering what is peoples experience with storing stones in water and which stones this is suitable for. I know some of Jon's JKI can be as well as the beston 500 but not sure about others. In particular I am wondering about suihiro rikka and the bester line but also any other stones people have had success with.
Thanks

Also I wasn't sure if this belonged in the knife knowledge or off topic since it is not directly about knives. It might not be a bad idea to have a sub forum for sharpending. Just a thought.


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 18, 2013)

i keep my bester, king,synthetic aoto and suihiro rika all stored in water. Dave suggested it and its worked wonders. Whenever i feel like sharpening at work they are ready. I used to rush the soak and now that its done properly i can definitely tell the difference


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## Asteger (Dec 18, 2013)

How about Chosera?


----------



## DSChief (Dec 18, 2013)

Asteger said:


> How about Chosera?



No, the Chosera have a Magnesia bonding matrix. Soak for 15 to 30 min. use a spray bottle or splash as you work.

when done, rinse & let air dry out of direct sunlight


----------



## JDA_NC (Dec 19, 2013)

The Rika can be stored in water and in my experiences, performs even better when it has. Once it's been in the water for awhile it just feels even softer and creamier. I love it and never take it out of the water now.

I came to that after using Shapton Glass Stones... Needless to say I much prefer soaker stones now.

AFAIK the Bester 1200, King 1000 (and maybe a few more), Gesshin 400, 2000, & 400, and JNS 800 can all soak too. I really like my Gesshin 400... beast of a stone & it feels really smooth too. My first coarse stone though. The JNS 800 is a really fun stone as in it sucks in some water and benefits heavily from soaking, and while it doesn't work up much mud on double bevel knives, if you polish/thin first and/or using a diamond plate.. it can get real muddy. It leaves a really nice finish too, and I'm not even someone who gets worked up over my knife's aesthetics. It cuts fairly quick but I find 800 to be a really conservative grit estimate.

Cool stone though. I'm really liking having the Gesshin 400, JNS 800 & Rika 5k in my pond


----------



## JDA_NC (Dec 19, 2013)

The Rika is just crazy good once it's been soaked though. The Gesshin 400 & JNS 800 are both thirsty stones and they'll still require water during sharpening. The Rika on the other hand just becomes completely saturated and I rarely have to put water on it once it's been soaked for awhile. It's a nice stone after a 30 minute soak or hour or so, but I really like using it once it's been in the water for some serious time


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 19, 2013)

Stones I keep in water. Gesshin 400, Beston 500, king 800, bester 1200, gesshin synthetic aoto, Rika 5k.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 19, 2013)

I have permasoaked the Rika, Naniwa SS 400 & 1000, King 1000/6000 combo, all with no ill effects - and some varying levels of benefit.


----------



## chobint (Dec 19, 2013)

DSChief said:


> No, the Chosera have a Magnesia bonding matrix. Soak for 15 to 30 min. use a spray bottle or splash as you work.
> 
> when done, rinse & let air dry out of direct sunlight



Does this mean that Chosera stones don't benefit from long term soaking? Or does this mean that prolonged soaking of Chosera stones will cause permanent damage? Please elaborate.

Thanks


----------



## DSChief (Dec 19, 2013)

all of my research into chosera stones has indicated that long term soaking will damage the stone. 

here is one site, { of many saying basically the same thing }

http://www.fine-tools.com/naniwa-chosera.html


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2013)

I started soaking my Rika after reading it was ok to do so. Then at about same time I read don't soak it and the stone popped off the base (which I attributed to soaking and base warping a little). Stone is mounted again and have used as splash and go but don't like the feel as well. Me thinks its going back in the drink.

Beston 500, Bestor 1200 have been soaked for close to 2 years. Like.


----------



## Squilliam (Dec 19, 2013)

The green brick and JNS 1000 permasoak nicely


----------



## Ruso (Dec 20, 2013)

Squilliam said:


> The green brick and JNS 1000 permasoak nicely



Do you notice any difference with perma soaking the green brick vs 5 minute pre-soak?


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 23, 2013)

chobint said:


> Does this mean that Chosera stones don't benefit from long term soaking? Or does this mean that prolonged soaking of Chosera stones will cause permanent damage? Please elaborate.
> 
> Thanks



My Chosera stones really need to soak a solid 20+ minutes. They are just not meant to be left perma-soaking. 

Dave


----------



## Squilliam (Dec 24, 2013)

Ruso said:


> Do you notice any difference with perma soaking the green brick vs 5 minute pre-soak?



Yes. It's much nicer permasoaking as the stone and slurry doesn't tend to dry out. Also I think it's probably better for the stone than changing it's water content all the time.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 24, 2013)

My Naniwa Superstones has been in the tub for the last 3 months in my other house in Malaysia. It did not disintegrate .

As for the Chosera series.. at most I have left it over night over a few days each time with the 400 and 1000 grit thought I try to empty the bin at the end of the day. Soaking it for a few hours seems to do no harm.

rgds
D


----------



## labor of love (Dec 24, 2013)

crap. ive been permasoaking my chosera 400 for a couple weeks now. i shouldve known better. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 24, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Stones I keep in water. Gesshin 400, Beston 500, king 800, bester 1200, gesshin synthetic aoto, Rika 5k.



Pretty much the same here except substitute the Gesshins & King with a Takenoko & a natural stone of indeterminate origin (hasn't shown signs of deterioration yet)

Like everyone else, I find the Rika just gets better the longer it soaks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 25, 2013)

labor of love said:


> crap. ive been permasoaking my chosera 400 for a couple weeks now. i shouldve known better. thanks for the heads up.




Get it out of the water ASAP! I have a Chosera 400x that literally melted away from a long soak.


----------

